# Big stripes



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

baitslingins KIPTO 46''


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Dam FINN ~ the least you can do is to smile !!

Nice looking fish !

Are you slinging eeels ?

Fishwander


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

CONGRATULATION! WTG! Finn! Nice:fishing:


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Fishwander said:


> Dam FINN ~ the least you can do is to smile !!
> 
> Nice looking fish !
> 
> ...



He was prolly to cold and wore out to 
What a fish!


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Thats not me it is a friend of mine I took the pics ans yes wees using eels


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

beautiful(let the good times roll)


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Congrats !! Looks fat was it weighed or released and if weighed what was the weight ??


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

We put him in the truck and went back to fishin to see ifn I could get one and when we got back the fish was gone. Some sorry arse stole it. We'll get on em again. Lock your coolers and truck boxes


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

BIG FINN said:


> We put him in the truck and went back to fishin to see ifn I could get one and when we got back the fish was gone. Some sorry arse stole it. We'll get on em again. Lock your coolers and truck boxes


Man that sucks BIG TIME !!
Maybe set that Arsehole Up


----------



## Slapwater (Oct 23, 2010)

what an idiot! Sorry to hear that big finn, thanks for the heads up I'll be there this Saturday with the cooler in the truck! Maybe see ya there???


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

It was THIS GUY!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

skunkape said:


> it was this guy!!


lol


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

SkunkApe said:


> It was THIS GUY!!


haha thats him! 

:beer:


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

SkunkApe said:


> It was THIS GUY!!


My thoughts exactly and somebody got booted cuz of that ha jerk


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

yep... Guess they'll be playing block the IP now


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice looking fish, Tim! Maybe show some happiness...lol....never hear dd that before...lol


----------



## dood (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Raccons gotta catch their own

and *not poach * outa the back of the truck !!

Fishwander


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

BIG FINN said:


> We put him in the truck and went back to fishin to see ifn I could get one and when we got back the fish was gone. Some sorry arse stole it. We'll get on em again. Lock your coolers and truck boxes


what ???(that really sucks)


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

dood said:


>


What the heck does this mean


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

it was probably a pirate... maybe he got lost and found his way somewhere he shouldn't have.


----------



## dood (Apr 14, 2002)

pirates

and

raccoons

and 

poachers


Oh My!


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

dood said:


> pirates
> 
> and
> 
> ...


ok,yur a freak:spam:


----------



## whiteka6 (Oct 11, 2010)

i remember that fish. it was tasty.


----------

